# Cichlid Community Tank



## Aegolius99 (Oct 20, 2018)

I am thinking about setting up a 50-75 gal. african cichlid tank. Any suggestions for deciding what types of cichlids to put in it, compatibility-wise? Preferably somewhat hardy and easy to feed.


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

if doing africans and you have the time for proper maintence and up keep look into over stocking with fish but also means more filtration, water changes, and upkeep. Keeps the aggression levels lower as they cant focus on single fish


----------



## WALI4VR (Jun 24, 2017)

Make sure you have about 3 inches or more of small size gravel or regular beach size sand, they move it around like you won't believe. Lots and lots of nooks and crannies, rocks and driftwood. They will dig up plants constantly so go with artificial. They love to peck, actually eat, green algae off the rocks etc so I left my tank lights on 24/7. The only inner glass surfaces I cleaned were the front glass. Also as much as possible try to get fish close to the same size as what you have in the tank. Any time I added fish I always rearranged the rocks and wood just before adding new fish. Africans are MUCH more aggressive than South Americans and they will chew up angels no matter how big. Good luck, you will love how active and colorful they are. I also always ran a teaspoon per 10 gal. of water of non iodized salt. They will eat better,stay healthier, and colors will approach salt water fish brilliance. Home made frozen raw beef heart cubes makes great inexpensive food for them. Just grind it up very fine in a blender and add enough water to make a slurry. Freeze in flat bags or cube trays. You can add a little lettuce or sea weed if you have access to it. Just rinse Very well before grinding. Tetramin flakes too. I got to the point with mine I would float big chunks in the tanks for 2 or 3 minutes with filters and pumps off for half an hour. Whatever was left of the chunks went back in the freezer till the next feeding.

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------

